# Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???



## PK2012 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mit einen Hauskauf auch einen Teich dazu erworben.

Der damalige Eigentümer hat nur eine kleine Filteranlage verbaut die wie ich finde mehr Spielerei als andere ist.

Wichtig zu erwähnen wäre das ca. 3m neben meinen Teich ein Bächlein fließt, welches aber von der anderen Seite offen ist, also zugänglich für dritte ist.

Da mein Teich einen Überlauf besitzt, (das Wasser fließt in das Bächlein zurück), möchte ich das Wasser von dem Bächlein über eine Pumpe anzapfen und über einen künstlichen Bachlauf in meinen Teich laufen lassen, so habe ich immer frisches Wasser und brauche keinen Filter. Strom verbraucht ja beides und frisches Wasser ist besser als gefiltertes, finde ich.

Zur Info Höhenunterschied Bächlein zum künstlichen Bachlauf 1,50m, Bachtiefe ca.10cm,
kann ich aber noch anstauen.

Nun weis ich icht welche Pumpe dafür ambesten geieignet ist???
Meines erachtens, eine kleine die direkt in den Bach gelegt wird, diese könnte aber abhanden kommen durch dritte oder eine Trockenaufstellpumpe, gesichert im Gelände, die über einen Schlauch Wasser anzieht?

Habe jetzt mal 2 Beispiele herausgesucht, gibt es bessere/günstigere Modelle?

Muss die Trockenaufstellpumpe unter den Wasserspiegel des Teiches aufgebaut werden?

Habt Ihr noch andere Ideen?

http://www.oase-teichbau.de/pumpen-fuer-bachlaeufe/oase-aquamax-dry-6000.html

http://www.oase-teichbau.de/pumpen-...2000-eco-3500-8500/oase-aquamax-eco-3500.html

Bin für jede Hilfe und gute Idee sehr dankbar. 

Gruß PK2012


----------



## Gladiator (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*



PK2012 schrieb:


> Wichtig zu erwähnen wäre das ca. 3m neben meinen Teich ein Bächlein fließt, welches aber von der anderen Seite offen ist, also zugänglich für dritte ist.



Kannst du mal ein Foto machen von dem Bächlein und deinem Teich?

auch fotos von dem Bächlein wäre gut, also damit man sieht von wo es kommt..


kann ebn auch passiern dass das bächlein plötzlich kein wasser führt und deine pumpe luft pumpt und kaputt geht.

 111 Beiträge


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Hallo

Vorsicht bei sichtbaren Einbauten Wasserechte beachten !  

letztens bei uns :


> "Wichtig für Ilm-Anlieger: Wer sich Wasser pumpt...
> (iffv) Aus gegebenem Anlass weisen wir darauf hin, dass gemäß § 37 des Thüringer Wassergesetz die Entnahme von Wasser aus Oberflächengewässern nur dann erlaubnisfrei ist, wenn mit Handgefäßen geschöpft wird. Die Entnahme mittels Motorpumpe und Schlauch stellt dagegen eine erlaubnispflichtige Gewässerbenutzung dar. Diese (gebührenpflichtige) Erlaubnis wird für Bürger im Landkreis Weimarer Land erteilt durch die Untere Wasserbehörde im Landratsamt Apolda, Tel.(03644)540-693. Eine Erlaubnis wird jedoch generell nicht für Niedrigwasserperioden in den Fließgewässern Ilm und Nebenbächen erteilt.
> An dieser Stelle wird es interessant: Es ist unschwer zu Übersehen, das zahlreiche Ilm-Anlieger in Bad Berka mittels Motorpumpe und Schlauch Wasser aus der Ilm ziehen. Laut Auskunft der Unteren Wasserbehörde, wurden dazu bis September diesen Jahres weder Anträge eingereicht, noch Genehmigungen erteilt. Das führt zu dem Schluss, dass alle dieser Wasserentnahmestellen ungesetzlich und deshalb unverzüglich zu entfernen sind. In nächster Zeit wird es hierzu vermehrt in Stichproben durchgeführte Kontrollen geben. Verstöße können mit Ordnungsgeldern geahndet werden."



mfG


----------



## PK2012 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vorsicht bei sichtbaren Einbauten Wasserechte beachten !
> 
> ...




Sowas habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Deswegen hatte ich an eine Trockenaufstellpumpe gedacht. Diese steht geschützt auf den Grundstück, den Schlauch kann man gut verstecken, würde Sie nur anmachen wenn ich zu Hause bin, also in der Nähe des Teiches.

Eigentlich entnehme ich ja nicht, wird ja wieder zurückgeleitet ;-) 

Bei 6000l/h wird der Bachlauf nicht immer laufen.

Bilder habe ich grad nicht zur Hand.


----------



## tocat (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Hi,

wieso baust Du dir nicht ein Schöpfrad. Habe so etwas in Bayern schon des öfteren gesehen. Das Rad wird such die Strömung im Bach angetrieben (also kein Strom....d.h. manuelle Entnahme)

Wie gesagt in Bayern habe ich schön etliche gesehen die dann höher gelegene Fischteiche mit Frischwasser versorgen.

schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## PK2012 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*



tocat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieso baust Du dir nicht ein Schöpfrad. Habe so etwas in Bayern schon des öfteren gesehen. Das Rad wird such die Strömung im Bach angetrieben (also kein Strom....d.h. manuelle Entnahme)
> 
> ...



Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen und finde es auch sehr toll aber das Gewässer gehört mir ja nicht! Ich glaube nicht das sowas genehmigt wird, vorallem wenn mal Hochwasser ist und sich an dem Rad alles fest hängt.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Hallo!

Musst aufpassen dass so kein Dünger etc in Deinen Teich gerät...


----------



## PK2012 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Gut zu Wissen, pumpe jetzt jedes WE ein paar Stunden frisches Wasser zu und seitdem wird der Teich immer klarer. Da kleine Forellen drin schwimmen (im Bächlein), denke ich die Qulität ist i.O.

Was kann passieren wenn Dünger ins Wasser gelangt? Algenwachstum? Fischsterben?


----------



## PK2012 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Hat jemand einen guten Pumpenvorschlag?

Bis jetzt nutze ich nur eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, die ich jedes mal wieder abbaue.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

mit sowas wäre ich seehr vorsichtig, nicht nur wegen des verbots (was ich im übrigen auch für sinnvoll halte)! an unserem alten haus verlief ebenfalls ein bächlein, aus dem mein nachbar wasser für den teich entnahm. irgendein lustiger maler hatte dann mal im oberdorf was klares (pinselreiniger?) in den bach gekippt (war ein riesenaufruhr mit feuerwehr etc.) und so holte sich mein nachbar lustig chemie in seinen teich, ohne dass farblich was zu sehen gewesen wäre.... :? die fische sind natürlich daraufhin alle verendet


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Moin.

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht erlaubt und das hat schon seinen Sinn. 
Der Mensch macht in seinem Umfeld schon genug Schaden...

Da Du Goldfische im Teich hast, kommt es durch Deine Aktion ziemlich sicher zu einer Faunenverfälschung und/oder Du schaffst es, Krankheitserreger aus Deinem Teich in den Bach und in die ganzen nachfolgenden Gewässer zu verbreiten.
Dazu kann man dann nur "gratulieren". :?

Deshalb mein Ratschlag: Lass es bleiben! 
Wasser aus der Leitung kostet nicht die Welt und einen Filter kannst Du auch schon für kleines Geld selbst bauen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933/?q=low+cost
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328/?q=low+cost
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31844/?q=low-cost
Überzähliges Wasser kann man auch gut zum Gießen nutzen.


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Das seh ich wie Annett,
zumindest was das Einleiten von Teichwasser in den Bach betrifft - das kann man wirklich für die Gartenbewässerung verwenden.
Was die Entnahme von Bachwasser betrifft:
Da würde ich keine feste Installation machen - wenn nötig mal schnell für ein paar Minuten ne Schmutzwasserpumpe in den Bach und ein paar Liter geholt - und dann das "Equipment" wieder verräumen.

Der Filter ist nat bei Fischbesatz unerlässlich...

Gruß Nori


----------



## PK2012 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche kleine/starke Pumpe zum Bach anzapfen, für Wasser in Bachlauf???*

Das Wasser fließt bereits 300m weiter oben durch einen öffentlichen Teich mit Goldfischen und wird von da auch nochmal abgezweigt in einen großen Anglerteich, von dem das Wasser auch wieder in das Bächlein fließt. Was soll ich da noch verfälschen? Der Vorbesitzer hat das mit der Schmutzpumpe schon seit Jahren gemacht.....wollte mir halt nicht immer die Mühe machen und die Pumpe auf und abbauen.... also lassen wir mal die Seite ob man es darf oder nicht mal außen vor ;-)
:hai


Was für eine Pumpenvariante würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------

